# WinCC Flex



## Guste (19 Juni 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde. Früher bei ProTool konnte den Bitmeldungen eine Prorität zugeordnet werden. Das gibt es ja offensichtlich bei WinCC Flex nicht mehr.
Muß ich das auf der S7 bewerkstelligen oder gibts da auf Win CC eine möglichkeit.
Z. B :
Zeitgleich werden die Meldungen >Motorschutz<  und >Kühlmittel vorwarn< ausgelöst. Hier sollte dann eben >Motorschutz< angezeigt werden.


----------



## Paule (19 Juni 2011)

Guste schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde. Früher bei ProTool konnte den Bitmeldungen eine Prorität zugeordnet werden. Das gibt es ja offensichtlich bei WinCC Flex nicht mehr.
> Muß ich das auf der S7 bewerkstelligen oder gibts da auf Win CC eine möglichkeit.
> Z. B :
> Zeitgleich werden die Meldungen >Motorschutz< und >Kühlmittel vorwarn< ausgelöst. Hier sollte dann eben >Motorschutz< angezeigt werden.


Dafür gibt es jetzt Meldeklassen:
Meldungen > Einstellungen > Meldeklassen

Anschließend muss der Bitmeldung gesagt werden zu welcher Meldeklasse sie gehört, Fehler oder Warnung.


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es jetzt Meldeklassen:
> Meldungen > Einstellungen > Meldeklassen
> 
> Anschließend muss der Bitmeldung gesagt werden zu welcher Meldeklasse sie gehört, Fehler oder Warnung.



Und welche Meldeklasse hat welche Priorität und damit Vorrang? Davon steht irgendwie nichts in der WinCCFlex-Hilfe.


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und welche Meldeklasse hat welche Priorität und damit Vorrang? Davon steht irgendwie nichts in der WinCCFlex-Hilfe.


Ich weiß auch nur dass die Meldeklasse "Fehler" Vorrang vor der Meldeklasse "Warnung" hat.
Vielleicht liegt es an der Meldeklassenummer (Fehler = 1, Warnung = 2), allerdings kann diese Nummer nicht geändert werden.
Wird eine eigene Meldeklasse angelegt erhält sie die Nummer 64.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juni 2011)

Flex-Hilfe:



> Die Sortierung der angezeigten Meldungen in Runtime ist abhängig von der  gewählten Quelle. Bei der Anzeige von anstehenden ALARM_S-Meldungen wird nach  folgenden Kriterien sortiert:
> 
> 
> Nach der in STEP 7 projektierten "Priorität".
> ...



sucht ihr das?


----------



## Guste (20 Juni 2011)

Ja denke das ist das was ich suche. Wer ich ausprobieren. Nur noch eine Frage. Wie kann ich in step 7 die Prorität setzen. Ich setze doch da nur das entsprechende bit


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2011)

Guste schrieb:


> Ja denke das ist das was ich suche.


Das glaube ich jetzt nicht.  
Willst du wirklich Alarm-S Meldungen projektieren?
Es geht dir doch nur um Warnungen und Störungen oder nicht?
Wenn Alarm-S bin ich draußen
Wenn einfach nur Warnungen siehe Post weiter oben.


----------



## Guste (22 Juni 2011)

Ja Paule will nur Betriebsmeldungen und Störungen im Meldefenster mit 2 zeilen anzeigen.
OP77.
dabei sollte die Meldung mit der höchsten Priotität unabhängig vom zeitlichen Ereigniß immer sichtbar sein.
In Protool gab es da die Prioritäten 1..4.
Die oberste Priorität 1 wurd dann immer angezeigt. Die andern waren mit scrollen anzusehen.

Z.B. 
Prio 1 Not-Aus
Prio 2 Kühlmittel nachfüllen
Prio 4 Werkzeug Vorwarn.

Steht der Not Aus an, wird er im Meldefenster angezeigt.
Kommt nun noch Kühlmitel nachfüllen sollte diese meldung die Prio 1 nicht wegdrücken


----------



## Paule (22 Juni 2011)

Guste schrieb:


> Steht der Not Aus an, wird er im Meldefenster angezeigt.
> Kommt nun noch Kühlmitel nachfüllen sollte diese meldung die Prio 1 nicht wegdrücken


Also dann Not-Aus in Meldeklasse Fehler
und Kühlmittel nachfüllen in Meldeklasse Warnung.
In der Eigenschaft der Meldeanzeige Haken für Fehler und Warnung setzen.


----------



## Guste (23 Juni 2011)

Die Fehler muß ich dann aber Quttieren Paul, das will ich ja auch nicht unbedingt.
Das wären dann bei WinCC Flex 2 Klassen. Waren 4 Prioritäten bei Pro Tool.


----------



## Grimsey (23 Juni 2011)

Dann leg Dir selber eigene Meldeklassen an und stell die Quittierung aus. Hat genau den selben Effekt und funktioniert wunderbar.


----------

